# Pip - 4 month old albino male mouse (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse 
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born July 14
Name(s): Pip
Colours: Albino

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: Owner no longer wanted him and he was going to be set loose in a field.
Temperament: Took a long while to come out of his shell after being handed in, but is now very playful and loves digging about in the substrate, in an almost gerbil-like manner! He can be nervous if you suddenly appear at his cage, but if he knows you're there he's very easy to handle and actually enjoys coming out to free range.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)
Other: Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------

